# Hors d'oeuvres and Salmon



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Shrimp season is open so wife made popcorn shrimp with just caught shrimp.






Grilled salmon fillet on ceder board with Oriental glaze 





Dinner with thin Asparagus, Crack Potatoes and Sour Cream Sauce





.

Sorry about the quality of the pics. (cell phone)

Recipe for Oriental salmon fillet 
Sprinkle the fillet on flesh side generously with garlic powder (NOT GARLIC SALT) and fresh lemon juice.

Prepare glaze.
1/3 cup kikoman soy sauce.
2 tblsp veg oil.
1 generous teaspoon jar ginger paste.
I tblsp. honey.

Paint fillet with well blended glaze.
Then put glaze on burner to reduce. 
Be careful it wants to burn, how do i know? 
Reduce till a THIN syrup.
Paint fillet with reduced baste.

Sauce:  Sour Cream, Country Dijon, Dill, Caviar, Coarse Ground Pepper and Wasabi Paste.

Place fish on ceder board on a med grill.  If no board foil or skillet works fine but you lose the charring ceder board flavor.
Close grill and as fish reaches barely done, about 131, re-glazed and serve.

Enjoy


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Cedar wood board Salmon ... Have not had that since I had lived in San Francisco City ...

The photos are still impressive ... 

Thanks for posting.

Have nice wkend.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks wonderful, Savannah!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 2, 2012)

MMMM    horse derbies...I love 'em!!
Great photos!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

C&P, want to try that glaze on some Salmon!  Thanks!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 3, 2012)

Gold rimmed crystal from Bulgaria? We have some similar. Very Nice!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks fab!  We often do cedar plank salmon, yum!  I have to ask.......what are "crack potatoes"?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> what are "crack potatoes"?



Take a combination of small different color potatoes and just tap with a pan to crack them open.  This allows more of the EVOO and herbs flavor inside when brazing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 6, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! That is some good eat'n !!!!!!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 6, 2012)

Savannah Smoker, Buonasera, 

The Wasabi, Crème Fraîche & Dijòn dip that accompanies the fresh salmon, sounds wonderful too ... 

Thanks for posting.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful pics, amazing food!!! PLEASE can you tell me how to do Popcorn Shrimp???


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> PLEASE can you tell me how to do Popcorn Shrimp???


We make a couple of ways.
Beer Batter or Tempura Batter
Bread Crumbs or Panko Crumbs.
Shallow fry or deep fry.

All are great but I like Breads Crumbs in a Tempura Batter.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

One of the side benefits of having a sawmill is that there are always planks to soak...I was shocked to see how expensive planks are in stores! Good grief, those are cut offs. If I don't use them for BBQ'ing, they are used for firewood....


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 7, 2012)

If you do not have a sawmill you can purchase ceder boards from most Home Improvement Stores but one must only use un-treated boards.  These cost little when compared to the package ones sold in stores.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

At the grocery store, the planks are $9.95! I thought that was ridiculous.


----------

